# can rats eat meat?



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

I just gave my rats a couple of scraps of meat and i got told that rats should not consume meat as it will make them go insane...

to me this is pure :censor:

but to avoid this stupid argument can you please comment and then i'll just print this thread =)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a load of crap  I feed my rats meat all the time. Whenever we have chicken, they get the carcass even.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are omnivores so need some meat matter...it wont make them insane no...i gave mine chicken bones and they havent changed...though they were kinda insane already :lol2:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> That's a load of crap  I feed my rats meat all the time. Whenever we have chicken, they get the carcass even.


i heard chicken bones and carcass was good for them but i got worried the bones would splint or something, so it is ok to put them in then?

also! you have a rat called hollie..and im called hollie haha spelt that way as well, tid a good name and the best spelling hahaha


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

*rats and meat*

once a month me and the hubby buy are rats a steak to enjoy and they love it lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My rats are only 3 months old and they get protein in a meat form every day through either cat food, puppy food, fresh chicken on the bone, sardines (preferably in tomato sauce) tuna, insectivorous bird food mixed half-in-half with cous cous and soaked for a while (which they *love) *etc etc.

Where do these old wives tales come from?? :lol2:


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

When I kept rats years ago I always gave them raw chicken wings once a week, great for their teeth.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Our rats loved meat and bone.....as soon as we walked in the room, there they are with their noses in the air sniffing away!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Whenever I'm in a supermarket that sells cooked chicken I buy a thigh for my 2 boys. I eat the skin (sorry, just love crispy chicken skin :lol2 and they get the rest!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> i heard chicken bones and carcass was good for them but i got worried the bones would splint or something, so it is ok to put them in then?
> 
> also! you have a rat called hollie..and im called hollie haha spelt that way as well, tid a good name and the best spelling hahaha


 
It's completely safe, cuz they gnaw on the bones :2thumb: My lot eat the marrow out.

My Hollie is getting to be an old lady... I am her third home and here is where she'll live out the rest of her life.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> It's completely safe, cuz they gnaw on the bones :2thumb: My lot eat the marrow out.
> 
> My Hollie is getting to be an old lady... I am her third home and here is where she'll live out the rest of her life.


cheers for that :notworthy:

awww bles her glad she's got a loving home =D


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Dont know if this has been pointed out already but the splinter theory doesn't really matter with rats as they only nibble away at the bone and dont try to take them whole like cats and dogs do. : victory:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Dont know if this has been pointed out already but the splinter theory doesn't really matter with rats as they only nibble away at the bone and dont try to take them whole like cats and dogs do. : victory:


thats why i thought it could cause problems woth rats coz i've always been told how bad it is for dogs didn;t think abotu the fact they nibble and dont just wolf it down lol


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

feorag said:


> Where do these old wives tales come from?? :lol2:


Couldn't help but think of the date today and wonder if this was a wind-up!!!!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

can other rodents have meat as well??? Or just rats??


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

My rats have meat and chicken bones too!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> can other rodents have meat as well??? Or just rats??


Mice, Hamsters etc can have cooked meat. I prefer to stay away from factory farmed/produced chicken (or any poultry for that matter) with the rats and mice, though. : victory:


----------

